# [SOLVED] avi video codec



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

I just got a brand new game and I can't play it. I get an error message saying that I don't have the right avi video codec installed. Where can I get one? My OS is Win98. thanks in advance!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

monteine,

To help get the ball rolling: 
What game? 
What is the exact text of the error? Many times the error itself will indicate what codec it is looking for.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi monteine

Download the latest DivX 5.02 codec d'load

Go here :- it's half way down the page - on the right

http://www.divx.com/

steam


----------



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

the game is mechwarrior 4 mercenaries, the newest one. the error message says "stop: you do not have the correct video codec installed to veiw movies.....". that's all I can remember. I uninstalled the game last night and gave up.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi monteine

D'load the DivX codec I mentioned above - You've a 99% chance it will work  

steam


----------



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

I got divx 5.02 but it didn't work. I dont' know if there is something I am supposed to do before it will work or what. Thanks though.


----------



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

sorry I have two threads goin here. exact error message:

"Fatal error Nested exception! Cause "EnterWindowMode" You do not have the correct video codec installed to play Content\Movies\wflag.avi at 0x0" 

I looked on the box and in the manual to the game but I didn't see any thing indicated anything about a video codec.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Do you have a screensaver? If so, is it running when you're playing the game? It may need to be disabled.

Fatal error Nested exception! Cause "EnterWindowMode

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;q279621

Also, have you got the latest DirectX?

Go to Run and type DXDIAG. In the first tab will be the version. If its not 8.1, go here:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp

Regards

eddie


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

I believe the "EnterWindowMode" part of your error message may refer to a Quicktime avi movie - you may have to d'load the latest Quick time 6 - the codec you need is probably in there.

It's over a 5meg d'load for setup files and the main files - but it may be your only answer

steam


----------



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

hey thanks for the suggestions but...yea disabled my screen saver a long time ago, got quicktime and version 8.1 dx. this is very depressing. but thanks any way.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Curious about whats running while you're trying this, so lets have a look:

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here

eddie


----------



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

ps2rate	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\PS2 Rate Adjuster PLUS\PS2Rate.EXE" 200 0
PowerReg Scheduler	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\PowerReg Scheduler.exe
ATI Launchpad	Registry (Per-User Run)	
Weather	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
MSMSGS	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
Desktop Architect	Registry (Per-User Run)	"C:\PROGRAM FILES\DESKTOP ARCHITECT\DATRAY.EXE" -S
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadQM	Registry (Machine Run)	loadqm.exe
Gravis AppAware Loader	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DBServer.exe
AtiKey	Registry (Machine Run)	Atitask.exe
ATIPTA	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\atiptaxx.exe
POINTER	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\MS Hardware\Mouse\point32.exe
SmcService	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE -startgui
BannerZapper	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Banner Zapper\Banner Zapper.EXE
NPROTECT	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE
Hotbar	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\HOTBAR\BIN\4.1.8.0\HBINST.EXE /Upgrade
CreateCD	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\EASYCD~1\CREATECD\CREATECD.EXE -r
winmodem	Registry (Machine Service)	WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
SmcService	Registry (Machine Service)	
ATISmart	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ati2s9ag.exe
NPROTECT	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Norton Utilities\NPROTECT.EXE

I ended alot of these with ctrl alt del before I even started the game, in fact in the close program dialog box it only has a couple of things running!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Closing them down via the 3-fingered salute is a good idea, but some are running still. Lets have a look.....

ps2rate: Could be for your keyboard, not sure. Ah, is this it:

http://monsternet.game-point.net/goodies/ps2rate.htm

Up to you.

PowerReg Scheduler: Some sites seem to believe it's a registration reminder but I can't find a definitive answer

ATI Launchpad: Convenient way to start all your Multimedia Center applications (DVD, Video CD, CD Audio, File Player). You can right-click LaunchPad, and uncheck Load on Startup in the menu

Weather: Weatherbug provides current outdoor temperature in the System Tray, also wheather alerts. Available via Start -> Programs

MSMSGS: MSN Messenger utility. If you don't use MSN Messenger, this can be annoying. Available via Start -> ProgramsGo to MS Messenger > Tools > Options > Preferences and uncheck "Run this program when Windows starts"

Yahoo! Pager: Yahoo! Messenger allows you to send instant messages. Using Yahoo! Messenger, you can see when friends are online and chat back and forth with them, like having a real conversation. Available via Start -> Programs

Desktop Architect: Desktop theme manager available here - for managing the desktop appearance, fonts, sounds, etc

http://download.com.com/3000-2326-5630015.html?tag=list

ScanRegistry: keep

TaskMonitor: The Task Monitor checks the disk-access patterns of programs when they are started and stores this information in log files in the Applog folder. Task Monitor also records the number of times you use a program. The Disk Defragmenter tool uses this information to optimize your hard disk so that programs that you use frequently are loaded faster. Not required - but can be useful. Note: for Norton Anti-Virus 2002 users, loading TaskMonitor will typically solve many, if not most, of those annoying IE scripting errors (per Symantec's Knowledgebase)

SystemTray: keep

LoadPowerProfile: keep

LoadQM: Loads the MSN Queue Manager. Note that disabling this can sometimes prevent internet sharing working on Win2K Pro SP2. Reports also suggest that removing it will re-enable internet access - hence the "users choice" recommendation. If you have problems leave it, otherwise I recommend you disable it

Gravis AppAware Loader: Looks like it's associated with Gravis game controllers and the Keyset Manager, allowing the user to program the buttons for games that don't support them

AtiKey: System Tray access and key-combo shortcuts to common display functions on ATI video cards. Can be run from Start-> Settings -> Control Panel -> Display

ATIPTA: Control panel for the ATI series of video cards allowing access to such features as display resolution, colour depth, etc. Available via Start -> Settings -> Control Panel -> Display. Some users may need it if they have optimised their settings

POINTER: Microsoft Intellipoint software for their Intellimouse series of mice - required if you use non-standard Windows driver features

SmcService: Sygate Firewall

BannerZapper: What it says, up to you.

http://www.nimblewaresolutions.com/

NPROTECT: Norton Protected Recycle Bin from Norton Utilities. Adds an extra layer of safety before you remove deleted files from the Recycled Bin

Hotbar: Hotbar enhances the surfing experience offering a variety of innovative and fresh skins to the browser while providing users worldwide with access to various services of added value and fun. Also regarded as adware/spyware due to it's adds and browsing habits information gathering

See end

CreateCD: Adaptec Easy CD Creator system tray application (pre version 5). Available via Start -> Programs

winmodem: Software for software based modems. Required if you have one of these. WinModems use software rather than hardware - hence putting a load on the CPU. Needed if you have it for loading the drivers. See here for more WinModem information

http://808hi.com/56k/winmodems.asp

SchedulingAgent: MS Scheduling Agent displayed as a box with a stopwatch in the System Tray that is only needed if you have regular scheduled disk defragmenting, ScanDisk, etc. Required if you have regularily scheduled events such as weekly virus scans

Now, as you have Hotbar, see if you can uninstall it via AddRemove in the Control panel.

Then, go here and download AddAware

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

Download and run, ensuring that Deep Registry scan is enabled. Remove all except any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Also, whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates. Just click Connect.

Afterwards, go to Run, and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

eddie


----------



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

ps2 rate is my mouse and I know what all the other things are too I just had no idea they were all running! no idea! I have tried to get rid of hotbar but I can not live with that old ugly browser after having all these skins, i know it's spyware and I have adware and the refupdate. but I have all the hotbar components proteced. I run adware/adaware (whichever it is) every time I start up my pc. do you think that hotbar is causing the problem? and if you have any suggestions about how to get browser skins without hotbar that would be great. I have a version of windows blinds and that desktop archetict but its not the same as hotbar skins! hey thanks for all your work there and analysis.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, it could be causing the problems, so you could try disabling it in the MSCONFIG, just to see if that's the problem. You can always re-check the box to put it back if its not the problem 

As for those other's, many people go here:

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm

That will have all that you listed, plus other's. I usuallu post the details, as its easier to see sometimes.

If you try uninstalling the ones that you don't want, as I say you can always put them back if you wish, and see how the game goes.

eddie


----------



## monteine (Jun 30, 2001)

I posted the problem on the microsoft website and someone told me to uninstall audio and video compression in windows setup and the then reload them. it worked!! thanks for everything!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Glad its all working, and thanks for the feedback 

eddie


----------

